# Successful hatch!



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

So far, 2 welsh ducks and 12 Maran mixed chicks! And there are even more still working at it......


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Sweet! Love the duckie in the middle... what an expression!


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh too cute! I am expecting some button quails to hatch today too, hoping!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

congrats....nice looking birds!!! just started my first batch of eggs for 2013....have 240 eggs cooking right now!!! it's that time of year already.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing!!!!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

eqstrnathlete said:


> So far, 2 welsh ducks and 12 Maran mixed chicks! And there are even more still working at it......


Congrats! Hope the rest hatch successfully!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

It cracks me up that this is from February. xD


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> It cracks me up that this is from February. xD


That's embarrassing.


----------

